# Folly Beach



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I know i posted earlier about fishing at Folly beach and i thank you all for the info. I will be down in a couple weeks March 5-7 and iam wondering what yall are catching down that way right now. I check the scdnr website and it said red drum from the folly pier. Anyone know how many or if this was a caught two and the red drum are biting kind of report. Any help with what is biting and what they are hiting will be of great help. Thanks in advance.

Riley.


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

my buddy called folly pier earlier today for a report, they said they caught a whole bunch of black drum this week, we are going down to the pier tomorrow and try all day


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

What size black drum and what are they catching them on? Thanks.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Gonnawin,

Howd you do? Yall catch anything?


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

well, we ended up catching a total of 20 sharks (atlantic sharpnose) between 3'-5' ,i caught 12 and my buddy caught 8, we lost about 8, he also caught 1 ray, nothing else was biting, and i mean nothing, the pier rule is that no sharks are aloud in the net, none over 3 feet on pier and catch and release for all sharks, and your not aloud to intentionally fish for sharks, it isnt a DNR law just a pier rule, but when nothing else is biting what are you gonna do? so we shark fished most of the day and kept one cause it was just about dead from being out of the water so long, i think those are stupid rules but then again i didnt write them all in all it was a great time, my arm is still sore


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

What were u catchin them on?


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

We were going to get finger mullet but Crosbys was out so we just picked up a big mullet about 16", cut it in little chunks and presto, shark heavenopcorn: opcorn:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Did yall try shrimp in the surf? How deep were u fishing?


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

the sharks were eating the shrimp, squid and cut bait, those using shrimp caught more skates though, as for the depth, im not sure, we were fishin the very tip of the pier, i was casting straight out with a 3oz weight tightlining it on the bottom.:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool. So no one was catchin any drum, being black or red.


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

none at all, but you could see all the dolphins and obviously the sharks were there, everything should be heading north again due to the weather heating up, we are going back on the weekend of the 17th and 18th of march i think


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

the same timeframe you were catchin sharks,i caught a few trout down on the north end.i saw some black drum caught as well.ive been 3 or 4 times lately and caught a few everytime.i think i know you from another site.one good thing is...you have the place virtually to yourself.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Where you fishin on the north end?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

starting at the first jetty you come to and all the way around the corner to the river,but lately on the rock jetty that points straight at the lighthouse.take a 7ft trout rod some grubs,electric chicken paddle tails,etc 1/4 redhead jigs and go at it.fish em fast slow every which way til you catch one.ive caught about 10 or so this last week til now.not great,but i dont see anyone else fishin,so im doin pretty darn good.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

cool. How long of a walk is this from where u park. THis will be my first trip to folly beach...


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

What is the best color right now? I know u said electric chicken but are they hittin any other colors. Thinkin about using the gulp swimming grub minnow.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

i use alot of different grubs out there from time to time.lets see...electric chicken,pearl white redfish magic,of course green,root beer,space guppy,white/pinktail,some green sort of sparkly curly tail ones,pretty much try what you have.when you drive down to the north end,park in the last parking lot.you can either walk down the old paved road thru the old coast guard station or go out parking lot and walk down beach.i prefer the latter.you will get to the jetties...try around them.my favorite is the one that points directly at the lighthouse,and the one next to it.you basically fish out 20 or 30 yards when its low,and in a little closer when its high.hope this helps.where are you coming from?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I will be stayin in charleston for three days. Prob gonna hit the pier some but during low tide might head up there to the jetties.


----------

